# The Most Beautifull Chinese Owl Pigeon..



## Vivi paul (Aug 20, 2012)

My Chinese Owl Pigeon>>>>>my New Breading Pair......


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Yes adorable


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks really small which is good or you have big hands.


----------



## Vivi paul (Aug 20, 2012)

Lol...the bird is small bro...but i have two they both are adults...waiting for pairing...


----------

